# GPU-Z locks up PC when launching full screen game



## Aaron2 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have tried several versions of GPU-Z since its release, and been through many ATI Catalyst drivers, and GPU-Z still manages to lock up my PC when launching a full screen game. It's only until now I've decided to mention on these boards 

I have it running in the background and it doesn't lock up while doing normal desktop tasks and browsing, but after launching a full screen game such as WoW or RTCW it will lock up about 5-10 seconds in, with nothing to do but cold reset.

I'm mainly using this utility to check if the Core and Memory clock does in fact increase to requested values (since its underclocked by about 130-200mhz on Desktop) but haven't been able to. I've tried to monitor with CCC but I suspect its dropping to underclocked values the moment I tab back to desktop.

Anyway, specs, screenshot and logs (before the lockup):

2.66GHz Intel Core 2 Duo E6700
Abit AW9D-Max i975X Motherboard
PowerColor Radeon X1950 XT Extreme 512MB GDDR3
700W Tagan TG700-U35XL Easycon

>> Log <<







Note default values are not showing GPU Core Clock 500mhz and GPU Memory Clock 603mhz (from CCC settings)


----------



## Aaron2 (Jan 20, 2009)

Not sure if it helps, but I disabled all the sensors and was able to play a little bit longer, maybe 1min 15secs before it locked up.

Can't help but feel very suspicious about this card ever since I bought it, it doesn't have any problems in games and I'm able to play for long periods, but it doesn't feel like I'm getting the oomph from this card (not a very accurate bench I know). I get low fps such as 20-30 while raiding which doesn't seem too good for this spec, especially since I upgraded from an ATI x850 AGP and Intel Pentium 4 3GHz HT for WoW, with very little being notched up a bit in the WoW Graphics settings compared to my previous PC, of course I'm running it at the native res of 1650x1050 but if it should be lower while gaming let me know, I don't play many games other than WoW to get an experience of such settings.

I also get some weird issue that happens quite rarely too - if I try to tab back in-game the whole desktop screen starts flashing a low/high brightness repeatedly, nothing's responsive until I alt-tab again to get the desktop to stop flashing and made responsive, then launch another game or set the screen hz to 70 then back to 60 to be able to tab back into the game.

This is most likely the card I'm using, too many variations of the 1950 models really: http://www.powercolor.com/eng/products_features.asp?ProductID=3


----------



## Aaron2 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bump, any news on this? Especially why it crashes any 3D app with gpu-z running?


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 5, 2009)

please list the specs of your rig and what cats you now have installed ..also have you had any other video cards in the system other than the x1950 and if so what was it....thank you.Welcome to TPU !


----------



## Aaron2 (Feb 5, 2009)

2.66GHz Intel Core 2 Duo E6700
Abit AW9D-Max i975X Motherboard
PowerColor Radeon X1950 XT Extreme 512MB GDDR3
OCZ 2GB (2x1GB) PC2-6400C4 Dual Channel Platinum Revision 2 XTC Series DDR2 (OCZ2P800R22GK) (Previously had Crucial Ballistix 2GB DDR2 PC2-6400C4 Dual Channel until it went bad, gpu-z still did crash on that ram however)
Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer 7.1
150GB WD Raptor 10,000rpm SATA-I 16MB
500GB WD Caviar SE16 7,2000rpm SATA-II 16MB
LiteOn LH-20A1H 20x DVD-/+RW Lightscribe
700W Tagan TG700-U35XL Easycon
22" Widescreen TFT LG L226WTQ
Logitech Z-4i Speakers
Saitek Eclipse Keyboard
Microsoft Comfort Optical Mouse 3000
Windows XP Professional SP3 32-bit

The 1950 has been the only card in the system since I built it a year and half ago. I'm now on Catalyst 9.1, and have been through pretty much every Catalyst release since the mid-7s every month. Last format and clean install of everything was about 6 months ago.

edit: I'm just not sure if my card is going to the requested speeds at all, ran a game (focused) side by side with the CCC menu and the only thing changing on the CCC window was the temperature: link (ignore the overclocking part, it wasn't done until now) - Another Edit, it seems it does, installed Rivatuner and kept the Hardware Monitoring window up while playing and it goes to requested speeds


----------

